# Osborne EB3



## b2rtch

I have one for several years and I love it.
In addition the design makes a lot of sense for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you got a good deal and a great tool .love mine


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I had two and returned both. both had the front raise and were not accurate in-between settings.only at 90 and 45.But that is a good deal especially if you get one that is accurate.


----------



## Cadkook

Have one for a couple of years. Not impressed. Will not repeat back sqr after cutting an angle. Must make frequent test cuts/adjustments to return to 90°. Useless @45°. 45 is not 45….somewhere ~45.5° It sits in a box unused. Probably close enough to make decorative picket fencing for flower gardens but not for fine work ($110 loss)


----------



## stefang

Looks great, but wouldn't fit my Euro saw or my bandsaw miter slot. I can see what an innovative design it is. It makes me wonder if I could make one, hmm.


----------



## b2rtch

It is strange to see that many find the miter gauge extremely accurate and other do not.
Al reviews, especially Amazon reviews, are in fact very confusing for me as after reading them I do not know what to believe.


----------



## stefang

My Euro miter gauge on my table saw is kind of interesting. Instead of being straight, the fence forms a triangle which points to out feed end of the saw table. The first miter is cut on one fence angle and the matching miter is done on the other, resulting in a perfect match joint every time. The length still has to be accurate to get a true square or triangle. Of course this method does not guarantee that the joint will be located exactly in the corner of the pieces being joined.

I also have a sliding table with an straight fence that is adjustable to whatever angle you want. The advantage with this one is that a stop can be used to get the lengths accurate, but the angle has to be adjusted just right for an accurate joint. I usually use my sliding bevel to get the angle just right instead of relying on the marked angles.

The bottom line is that if a miter gauge isn't accurate it can still be set accurately with other instruments. Then the only danger lies in the locking mechanism be loose or defective. This has happened to me with my bandsaw. Luckily I was able to fix it, although I have made a sliding table for my bandsaw which I usually use instead of the miter gauge. When I want to cut a few mitres I just pin a small fence to the plywood table and then pry it up after use or when I need a different angle.


----------



## jimmyjj

i have one. probably would go with the incra next time. too bulky and less repeatable.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

There's a new EB-3 that seems to have slight improvement on reading dial and telescoping arm .


----------



## TheFridge

Have had the incra 1000hd for a lil while and it is a machine. Worth every single penny.

But that is a hell of a deal.


----------



## timbertailor

I love my EB3 and have had it for years.

I do a LOT of custom cabinetry and I have no problems with repeatability or accuracy.

Great addition to the tool chest! And that is coming from a dyed in the wool Incra fan!

P.S. And you can adjust them to correct for any error. See their YouTube video for details on fine tuning.


----------



## WilsonLR

Well here in 2021, I can say that after using the EB-3 for 3 years, it has been an amazing tool. Accuracy was not a problem ever. I very much like the tool-less design for switching TS slots, extending the fence, changing angles and adjusting the stop. I also like the gritty fence face and teflon glide under the fence. If I had to make a lot of angled cuts between stops, I might not be as pleased. That said, for building theater sets, using the engraved markings was accurate enough for me to make repeatable angles between the preset stops.

The slot adjustment is also clever. It uses metal set screws in three places on the rolled steel bar to expand it for fit. I have to say as I age I am getting tired of it's cumbersome design and wondering if the protractor types are any better that way. But I think it's a ying-yang thing with the protractor types being lighter and less cumbersome. But the physics are the same. Hauling the large fence with extension puts stress on the protractor and it's adjustments. The EB-3 and it's "cumbersome" design doesn't suffer and for me, has never suffered alignment changes for all the schlepping around I do. So the thing that makes it less desirable is the thing that makes it most desirable. YMMV.

That said, I upgraded my TS to a Grizzly G0899 and the EB-3 gets stuck at the front of the miter slot. I had a response from Osborne in less than a day on a strategy to resolve the issue (the problem is the TS not the EB-3). TBD


----------

